# Found this Ebook...



## HerbalEarthling (Sep 24, 2013)

Was wondering if anyone had heard of or read this. I wanted to see what you guys thought about spending money on something like this if its necessary. 

http://www.thenovastudio.com/handouts_ruth_naturalcolors.html


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 24, 2013)

Personally, I'd spend the money on supplies.


----------



## Saswede (Sep 24, 2013)

There are quite a few resources available (free) on the web on this topic, so perhaps start with those .....  I often refer back to Amanda's coloring soap naturally series on her blog "Lovin' soap", because it gives a great overview of what you can use to color your soap and how to use each ingredient.  If you still have unanswered questions afterwards, you can decide whether or not you think that it's worthwhile to buy the eBook.




Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## evilnurse (Sep 24, 2013)

Have to agree, I'd rather buy supplies.  There are a lot of options for coloring right now and I aim to try them all. 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## lsg (Sep 24, 2013)

Save your money and go to Cyndi Muller's website.  She gives a list for free.

http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapcolors.html


----------



## ShayShay (Sep 24, 2013)

I bought the book and love it. It's on my ipad and refer to it often. I am a visual person and would rather see a picture than read a description and Ruth's book provides great photo examples of the resulting color when used at various stages of the soap making process (infused oil, lye or trace as well as gelled vs. non-gelled). Yes, the Mullerslane and scouring other info on the net is free and good supplemental info, but I find Ruth's book more informative and much easier to repeatedly reference.


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Sep 24, 2013)

lsg said:


> Save your money and go to Cyndi Muller's website.  She gives a list for free.
> 
> http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapcolors.html



This is perfect! Its so confusing when to add natural coloring whether it's in the lye mixture, at trace, etc. Thanks so much!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Sep 24, 2013)

ShayShay said:


> I bought the book and love it. It's on my ipad and refer to it often. I am a visual person and would rather see a picture than read a description and Ruth's book provides great photo examples of the resulting color when used at various stages of the soap making process (infused oil, lye or trace as well as gelled vs. non-gelled). Yes, the Mullerslane and scouring other info on the net is free and good supplemental info, but I find Ruth's book more informative and much easier to repeatedly reference.



Thanks so much. I'm going to refer to the website for now but I'm pretty sure I'm going to spend the money and buy the book. I'm definitely a visual person as well! I don't want my soap to turn out blue when I wanted it red or yellow when I wanted it green. I understand that is all part of the fun but I'd rather get the almost for what I've ready pay for. As of right now I have too much product and want to do several small batches to get many different varieties. I gotta busy schedule ahead of me in the coming weeks preparing for the holidays! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## dalewaite48 (Dec 18, 2013)

Can you send me the link to Amand's coloring soap sight.


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Dec 18, 2013)

dalewaite48 said:


> Can you send me the link to Amand's coloring soap sight.



I don't know if you meant your reply to here for but I don't know what your reply is in reference to. There are 2 links on this topic if you scroll up unless you were replying to another member on this topic


----------

